# Too much power?



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

If I'm running a Rockford 700s amp to my battery through 4 gauge wire will that be too much and cause my battery to drain and alternator not to perform correctly?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

NO. I got a Siny 760Watt amp with 4 guage wires and it runs fine.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *NO. I got a Siny 760Watt amp with 4 guage wires and it runs fine. *


No offense intended...but a Sony 760 watt amp and a Rockford 700S are no where near each other as far as actually RMS output goes. The Rockford puts out way more power than the sony amp...and probably draws about twice the amount of current. But to answer the original question...you shouldn't have a problem with just running that amp.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah, you should be fine. I am running 1200 watts with 4 guage and a stock electrical system.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok thanks a lot guys... 

Another question... while installing I made a stupid mistake and stripped a nut in the right speaker negative... Can I just put the right speaker negative in with the left one? Would that cause a problem?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Dont do it. It will short out your hu and probably kill it.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im sorry if I didnt clarify the situation correctly...

I stirpped the alen key screw (dont no name lol) in the right negative terminal of my amp. When installing ym right sub if I put the negative to the left speaker terminal of my amp will that cause problems?

Hope that clears it up.. your asnwer may be correct but I dont understand how that would hurt the Head Unit if its from the sub to amp... 

Thanks again

Jesse


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry I thought you were talking about your head unit. It wont harm your head unit. I personnaly wouldnt try putting the grounds together. I suppose it could damage the amp, although I never heard of anyone doing that.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok thanks a lot..

Anyone else know? Or have any suggestions on how to get the thing out????


----------

